# In Which It Is Discovered That I Love My 3yo Daughter's Hair Too Much...



## moselle (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, it's happened again, as with my older two daughters. I'm sure it will happen again once my youngest is able to handle a scissors. Oh, the lovely flowing golden hair in chunks on the bathroom floor. Mixed with a good bit of toothpaste. Why does it upset me so, except that I'm overly fond of her appearance. Vanity, vanity. That is all. Carry On.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 6, 2010)

If they were boys it would be blood and Daddy's razor along with the hair cutting thing.


----------



## JML (Apr 6, 2010)

The thought of that happening with my daughter has crossed my mind. I hope it doesn't.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 6, 2010)

My wife actually cried the first time our oldest daughter cut her own hair. It was quite devastating for her yet strangely comical to me.


----------



## moselle (Apr 6, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> My wife actually cried the first time our oldest daughter cut her own hair. It was quite devastating for her yet strangely comical to me.


 
When my oldest dd cut her hair a week before her 3rd birthday, I took her to a shop to get it "fixed". We returned home to discover that my dh had shaved his entire head. Shaved.  I decided at that point that I needed to go to bed.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 6, 2010)

My daughter never cut her own hair. She didn't get a haircut until it was well past her waist. I still have the hair that was cut from that first time. It has seen its way into a few things: trout flies, a hat band, a little plaited wreath that is part of a display, and a few other things. There is a LOT of it in that ziploc bag. 

What can I say? I am a sentimental mush.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 6, 2010)

I didn't cut my own hair...but I did cut my brothers. My poor poor mother...


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 6, 2010)

All three of my daughters did that, and my son did, too. By the third daughter it was not so traumatic, but I do remember feeling pretty sad the first couple of times. It grows back.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 6, 2010)

When our son, William cut his hair I was furious, until he looked at me and said, "Mom, I was going to check my DNA!" All I could do was laugh, although I wished he had taken it from the back and not in the middle of his hair! 

Our daughter Leah had long strawberry blonde hair with ringlets and I cried when she cut her hair. She was going to be the flower girl in a wedding in two weeks. It took years before the curls came back, but they finally did. 

I almost expected it with each one. It seems to be something all little girls do. I cut mine, as did all three of my sisters. Must be something in the genes.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha. A beautiful little sister of mine did that at her grandmother's. I did it too and failed about 1.5 years ago. Now I always cut my own hair and it works well. At least the front looks okay . . . not sure about the back.


----------



## Laura (Apr 6, 2010)

Aw, I never tried cutting my own or my sister's hair. My mom was mad enough when I decided the best look on my Hollywood Hair Barbie would be a spiky butch cut. I don't know why I wanted to mess with it:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 7, 2010)

moselle said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife actually cried the first time our oldest daughter cut her own hair. It was quite devastating for her yet strangely comical to me.
> ...



Life is short. Hair grows back. Someday when you want them to cut their hair they won't want to. Unless you are like me and want to bring the hippie movement back. LoL


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 7, 2010)

Mindaboo said:


> When our son, William cut his hair I was furious, until he looked at me and said, "Mom, I was going to check my DNA!"


 Now that is funny. And that is one smart little man.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 7, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > ...but I did cut my brothers. My poor poor mother...
> ...


 
You keep us all on our toes, Josh!


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thankfully my daughter never cut her hair. She is 7 now so I don't think I will have to worry about it. one of the most shocking/funny things she did was pee on my supervisor and his couch. I was so embarrassed, but he was cool about it. It was in the military so he could have made my life uncomfortable. She also ate some comet cleaner as a baby.


----------

